# Almanac Predicts Cold, Wet Winter



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The Farmer's Almanac predicts Cold, Wet Winter. On the other hand the National Weather Service states we will have an above avg temp.

http://news.aol.com/article/brrr-al...d/145938?icid=100214839x1208019245x1200427097

Which one do you believe? Take the survey


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

After this hay season and the NWS being wrong all springa nd summer, I think the odds are in favor of the Farmer's Almanac.


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd be game for a long cold wet winter Downtown. Of course, for those of us this far south that means a couple of snows and maybe a day or two where it doesn't get above freezing.









Helps with the bugs, that's for sure!

Chet.


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Farmers Almanac has been 40% right, read that somewhere. I`m seeing a change in our weather pattern to a drier one.Will definately know by 1st day of fall. I have a system that will tell you oct,nov.,dec., weather and it usually works.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm going with the almanac. Can't be anyworse than Nws.

We've went from very wet(May and June) to very dry (July and August). My gut says we could go back to wet for fall.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

You know that would put the icing on the cake for use.Been feeding hay for a month now due to dry weather. Crops look bad to dying(not drying down ,dying down) down , then theirs the wind today , hope everyone faired well, man ill tell ya im ready for 09.


----------

